# Need help with ampkit



## Guy-v (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys,
I have an app on my iPod which allowsa me to use my iPod as a guitar amplifier, and it also records it!
When I normally go to download it downloads like normal but when I try now it only plays the recording instead of download it.
(it's a wireless website thing)


----------

